# Domäne erforderlich



## Nanaki (11. September 2002)

also

Ich habe auf meinem PC (betriebssystem: win 98 SE) Regestry system wizard installiert. Jetzt will er beim anmelden eine Domäne. Geb ich keine ein, so kommt die Fehlermeldung:

"Geben Sie ein Domäne an, in der Sie sich anmelden möchten". 

Geb ich irgendetwas ein, so kommt:

"Der Benutzername konnte nicht im Netzwerk bestätigt werden. Die Bestätigung des Benutzernames im Netzwerk ist für die Arbeit mit Windows erforderlich. Stellen Sie sicher, das alle Eingaben richtig sind, oder wenden Sie sich an den Netzwerkadministator."




Nachdem ich eine Domäne eingeben muss komm ich nicht mehr in das system und kann auch den eintrag aus der regestry nicht löschen. Ich komm nicht mal in den abgesicherten Modus.



Jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage: Kann ich das irgendwie umgehen oder was muss ich bei Domäne eingeben.


----------



## Nanaki (11. September 2002)

ok habs hinbekommen, indem ich die ganzen änderungen in der regestrie rückgängig gemacht hab. Wenn jedoch trotzdem jemand weiss was ich da für eine Domäne eingeben muss wär ich sehr dankbar.

mfg
Lord_of_Vampire


----------

